# The Hills are Alive!



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No, not with the sound of music. I save that for when the trains are running.

It is about my one year anniversary since I started on Deutsche Bahn. I didn't really expect to be this far along or have quite this many trains in a year. 

I'm happy with the progress so far and I haven't run into too many snags that couldn't be quickly fixed.

Trains run smooth, but I could sure use a lot less track and wheel cleaning.

Plaster of Paris build-up for the curve and road bed leading up to the second level and crossing the tracks to the 2nd station and platform:



















All covered and ready to be mowed. Still have St. George crossing signs and guard rails to buy and place. A few vehicles would be nice too.




























Downhill, leading into town:










Br.187 (in red) waiting at the platform for Br.120 to clear the track for departure:










Br.120 passing the second station platform overlooking Michaelstadt. Station is still in the box waiting for a free weekend.










Michaelstadt:










Br.111 celebrating München's 850th (yes, 850 years of existence) founding anniversary stopped for passengers on the upper platform waiting for the main to clear;










Looking west down Hainerstraße:










Br.111 still waiting for the main to clear while Br.120 passes on the westbound track:










Ah, finally the main will be clear for Br.111 to depart the station siding:


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Looking really good sir, wish I had planned for different levels. Oh well I get to look all of your guys work. Maybe it will motivate me to try and do something with mine. Doubt it though. lol Too much work!!!!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

:thumbsup: Great photos of your unique layout. Will you be adding catenary?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I haven't decided yet but I would very much like to. Cleaning the track presents a difficulty I would rather avoid, but the layout certainly lacks something without it.

I may just place the masts and see how that looks and see how difficult it will be to clean track.

Some other modelers do this too. Some say at HO scale the wires would be nearly too small to see at a few feet away. The catenary wire offered by Viessmann is a bit out of scale, but if it weren't it wouldn't have the rigidity it needs.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Did you see this Michael? 

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=179738


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> I haven't decided yet but I would very much like to. Cleaning the track presents a difficulty I would rather avoid, but the layout certainly lacks something without it.
> 
> I may just place the masts and see how that looks and see how difficult it will be to clean track.
> 
> Some other modelers do this too. Some say at HO scale the wires would be nearly too small to see at a few feet away. The catenary wire offered by Viessmann is a bit out of scale, but if it weren't it wouldn't have the rigidity it needs.


Good point about track cleaning. Trying the masts may be the way to go.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

If you decide on installing catenary you might look into getting a good track cleaning car.
Would sure be a lot easier and worth the money, I know I sure like my CMX cleaning car.

Magic


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a Roco track cleaning car and it does OK between more thorough hand cleanings, but it doesn't work as well as this one. Doesn't cost nearly as much either.

Wunderland in Hamburg uses several of these Lux cleaning cars. $$$


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks great, Michael!


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Off track here, but would like to find a quality N scale track cleaning car. I have several from ConCor with the eraser type thing druf from the bottom. They keep derailing so hardly ever use them because of it. Are there any motorized ones with the vacuum like in HO.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> I have a Roco track cleaning car and it does OK between more thorough hand cleanings, but it doesn't work as well as this one. Doesn't cost nearly as much either.
> 
> Wunderland in Hamburg uses several of these Lux cleaning cars. $$$


Those two cars look like a rotary and brush combination. If you put the wires up they may well be worth the price. I think some serious research into the cars could pay off. Good luck.


----------



## spikedrivingblues (Dec 11, 2018)

You did all that in a year!? Nice work! 

I not that far along and I’m almost 3 years in!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Right around a year. I remember buying the lumber in March of last year and starting the tables the next day.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Michaelstadt is a seriously beautiful city, congratulations!


----------

